# Peak Health Solutions



## Lekishak (Sep 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard or worked for this company as a remote coder? I wanted to get more information from people who have any experience with the company. I did some research and found that they have been in business for about 7 years. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lvass30 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes I have friends working Peak....It's based out of CA.  Great opportunity for first time coders. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## pamasbury (Sep 27, 2010)

I have worked for Peak several years ago.  It's a great company.


----------



## srich64 (Sep 28, 2010)

I worked for them for several months this year - remotely. 

I would say my experience was neutral - they have issues with communication (bad) - which led me to look for employment elsewhere.
This all could be the division I worked with - they seemed to be undergrowing some internal expansion.
GTR


----------

